# Cases FOR EOS M + 22



## paul13walnut5 (May 3, 2013)

Any recommendations.

The canon one is ridiculously priced and is only half a case.

I was hoping for something like an ERC, but with the tripod socket repeated so that the camera can be tripod mounted even in the case.

I've had a look around but can't really find anything that fits the bill.

As an alternative a compact case would do. 

What are other M users using? Real life experience only please, I can work google fairly well by now )


----------



## Pieces Of E (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Cases of EOS M + 22*

Paul, so you did buy an M. Last I saw, you were mulling over one. I'm dying to try my new rig out, but Mother Nature says we must have a week of crappy, cold, rainy weather first. I did see the Canon 'half-case' that is shown in the booklet with the camera, that don't do nothing for me though. I've got an 18-135 IS STM along with the 22mm that came with the camera and am gonna mount the rig on a Cam Caddie Scorpion with my Marshall 7" field monitor mounted on the top part of the handle. With the M's handy HDMI out port, it easily connects to the monitor so I'm gonna see how the video does in this puppy. I bought an extra battery and a 128 Gb Sandisk Class 10 card. We'll see. Good luck in your quest for a case, let us know if you find one. Cheers!


----------



## ECRoyce (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Cases of EOS M + 22*

you might get better responses if you change 'of' to 'for', since you're looking for a case FOR your camera, not A case OF the camera. I realize English is not the first language for many people on here.

A 'case of' a product is usually a unit measurement. You would have several units for sale within this larger box, the case.

Whereas you are looking a 'case for' a product, which usually means a protective shell or pouch.


I personally opened the message thinking it was someone talking about finding several of the units fresh in stock, like a surplus of them, indicating the camera would be on discount sale somewhere.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Cases of EOS M + 22*



ECRoyce said:


> you might get better responses if you change 'of' to 'for', since you're looking for a case FOR your camera, not A case OF the camera. I realize English is not the first language for many people on here.
> 
> A 'case of' a product is usually a unit measurement. You would have several units for sale within this larger box, the case.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I shall blame my iphone. Living in Scotland the Queens English does sometimes seem like a second language.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 5, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Any recommendations.
> 
> The canon one is ridiculously priced and is only half a case.
> 
> ...


Paul, the M I am borrowing now has a case thaty says EOS M on the strap and also on the case, it could be the Canon one. It's made of leather and seems to be of good quality. You attach it in the tripod screw in. However the fit is not perfect, on the back the leather interferes with operating the scroll wheel with the thumb. 

Nice but not great and if it's the Canon one you're talking about, then I guess too expensive also.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 6, 2013)

i got this

http://www.lenscoat.com/bodybag®-point-shoot-large-zoom-p-1579.html

it's great, cheap and light with good protection


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 8, 2013)

I'm using an old bag I had in my gear ciupboard, it's a jack wolfskin tassili M, has two compartments, main fits the M+22 front fits the EF-M adaptor with mesh side compartments that fit my battery and filter.

Don't know if these can still be had new, but it's a nice wee size and feels quite rugged, work seeking out.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Cases of EOS M + 22*



ECRoyce said:


> you might get better responses if you change 'of' to 'for', since you're looking for a case FOR your camera, not A case OF the camera. I realize English is not the first language for many people on here.
> 
> A 'case of' a product is usually a unit measurement. You would have several units for sale within this larger box, the case.
> 
> ...



Tad harsh.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 22, 2013)

I didn't take it personally. My English isn't great (I'm Scottish) and it's even worse when mangled by my iphone.

But thanks.

Update: I actually got a steal on a Lowepro Edit 110 which is a perfect fit for me.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 22, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Update: I actually got a steal on a Lowepro Edit 110 which is a perfect fit for me.



For the benefit of ECRoyce, I meant a perfect fit for my camera. Just in case you thought I could squeeze into a lowpro edit 100 bag.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 24, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Update: I actually got a steal on a Lowepro Edit 110 which is a perfect fit for me.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## stolpe (May 24, 2013)

Maybe a bag like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leather-Camera-case-bag-for-Canon-EOS-M-With-22mm-lens-ONLY-/330899032951?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item4d0b1e8b77


Or this one if you get the 18-55 kit zoom
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leather-Camera-Case-Bag-for-Canon-EOS-M-EF-M-Mirrorless-Camera-18-55-mm-Black-/400359475710?pt=UK_Camera_Cases_Bags_Covers&hash=item5d3748c9fe

/ Stolpe


----------



## RussRoc (Jun 19, 2013)

I all you want to carry is the EOS M & the 22mm lens, then the LOWPRO Dashponit 20 works nicely.

http://store.lowepro.com/pouches/dashpoint-20


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheers, i got sorted with an lowepro edit 100


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 19, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> i got sorted with an lowepro edit 100


I was think of a case as well, but when I look at the images of Lowepro Edit 100 it kinda looks big ... what is your experience, is it a bit too big for EOS-M?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

apologies, it was the edit 110, which is even bigger, but it carries my tiffin digital filter kit, the ef-m adaptor, spare battery and other bits and bobs, I know I know, a tiny camera in a big case... 

You should see the CCS gladstone I use for my DSLR!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 20, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> apologies, it was the edit 110, which is even bigger, but it carries my tiffin digital filter kit, the ef-m adaptor, spare battery and other bits and bobs, I know I know, a tiny camera in a big case...
> 
> You should see the CCS gladstone I use for my DSLR!


Too big for my needs ... I've been looking around for a good little case that fits only the EOS-M with the 22mm lens ... coz I primarily use the EOS-M for evening parties, like dinners in a restaurant or places where the light is not that good but carrying a big DSLR to those events would look intrusive ... also the wife is already fed up with all the big camera bags that I've been collecting over the years. so all I need is a small case that can be hooked up to my belt or belt loop.


----------



## bedspringlex (Jun 20, 2013)

I just bought this case for $19.96 usd at best buy and really like it. I wanted something longer and more shallow that those deep
bags. This one is about the same height as the 18-55 mm Lens. and has two dividers. It is not too big and just big enough.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Soft+Carrying+Case/2239378.p?id=1218325542673&skuId=2239378&st=camera%20bag&cp=1&lp=2


----------



## nubu (Jun 25, 2013)

For m plus kit plus 22mm plus flash I use cullmann panama vario 200
http://www.amazon.de/Cullmann-Panama.../dp/B005X5K6TW

For the m plus one of the lenses alone the 
http://optechusa.com/soft-pouch-digital-d-series.html
D-shorty is quite nice!
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004...?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PureAmateur (Jun 25, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > apologies, it was the edit 110, which is even bigger, but it carries my tiffin digital filter kit, the ef-m adaptor, spare battery and other bits and bobs, I know I know, a tiny camera in a big case...
> ...



I read the OP and thought that he was looking for a camera case like what stolpe recommended. Anyway, if one is looking for a small shoulder bag, the Lowepro Compact Courier 80 ( http://store.lowepro.com/shoulder-bags/compact-courier-80 ) is the perfect one. It fits my M with the 22mm plus the small flash as well as the spare battery. BTW, it has belt loop as well.


----------



## RussRoc (Jun 27, 2013)

Thinktank makes high quality bags.

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/mirrorlessmover5.aspx


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 27, 2013)

PureAmateur said:


> the Lowepro Compact Courier 80 ( http://store.lowepro.com/shoulder-bags/compact-courier-80 ) is the perfect one. It fits my M with the 22mm plus the small flash as well as the spare battery. BTW, it has belt loop as well.


Looks good ... thanks for sharing ... however, I am still looking for a bag that has a snug fit, just for he EOS-M+22mm lens (without any additional space for anything else) that has a belt loop ... want the pouch/bag to stay a bit more incognito.


----------



## c_henry (Jun 27, 2013)

I use a Lowepro D-RES 20 AW, it's very snug or if I want to carry a spare battery, then I use a Lowepro D-RES 25 AW. I think they've stopped making them, but I picked a few up from eBay for around $10 (£5-6) each. There's a bunch on there.

Colin


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 28, 2013)

c_henry said:


> I use a Lowepro D-RES 20 AW, it's very snug or if I want to carry a spare battery, then I use a Lowepro D-RES 25 AW. I think they've stopped making them, but I picked a few up from eBay for around $10 (£5-6) each. There's a bunch on there.
> 
> Colin



I already have the Lowepro D-RES 25 AW which is just 1cm bigger in Height and 2.5cm bigger in depth then the D-RES 20AW (while the width stays the same at 9cm) ... btw, the 20AW is still available for sale from many stores including B&H (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/172655-REG/Lowepro_1942010_D_Res_20_AW_Pouch.html). 
With the EOS-M+22mm lens, there is a lot of wasted space inside the bag ... still looking for a really snug fit bag (with a belt loop) to fit only the EOS-M+22mm lens.


----------



## sneakerpimp (Jun 28, 2013)

no belt loop, but that's as small as it gets right there.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 28, 2013)

sneakerpimp said:


> no belt loop, but that's as small as it gets right there.


5
That looks snug and inconspicuous ... I can always get a velcro attachment stitched for the belt loop ... what bag/pouch is that? and where can I buy it?


----------



## sneakerpimp (Jun 29, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> sneakerpimp said:
> 
> 
> > no belt loop, but that's as small as it gets right there.
> ...



http://optechusa.com/soft-pouch-digital-d-series.html

you will need the D-Mini. i have both the D-Mini and D-Micro but the micro (pictured) is slightly too tight.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 1, 2013)

sneakerpimp said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > sneakerpimp said:
> ...


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 1, 2013)

FYI, this may not be a solution that many are interested in, but the M + 22mm just barely fits into the LP811 pouch that comes with the Canon 2x III TC. One edge is still exposed, but this works great for throwing it in a backpack or my wife's purse.


----------



## Cb33 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > apologies, it was the edit 110, which is even bigger, but it carries my tiffin digital filter kit, the ef-m adaptor, spare battery and other bits and bobs, I know I know, a tiny camera in a big case...
> ...



I saw this while Internet shopping for a bag. It may fit your needs. http://www.ebay.com/itm/320951699480


----------



## smozes (Jul 3, 2013)

I got the LowePro Dashpoint 20. It fits exactly, but it's a bit fiddly to get the camera out due to the lens cap. There's enough space left to throw in a battery, but no dedicated slot for it.


----------



## Tyroop (Jul 4, 2013)

That LowePro Edit 100 looks good. There's not much choice where I am located, but with a trip to the big city later this month I will be on the lookout for something like this.

So far I've been using a small lens pouch on a padded waistbelt for when the camera is in its smallest configuration, ie, with just the EF-M 22mm STM. This works quite well. For when I want to take the EF-M 18-55mm and 90EX I've been using a LowePro Z40 pouch with a shoulder strap. However, it's not quite big enough and something like the Edit 100 looks better.

I also have a LowePro Inverse 200AW beltpack, which takes all the EOS M kit plus the EF-M converter and some EF or EF-S lenses. This is too big for general everyday use, but useful for trips where I want more gear with me.

The main objective was getting away from having anything on my back. A heavy backpack full of DSLR bodies, lenses, flashes, ballheads, etc., is something I have had enough of.

Some photos at this link. I can't post photos here as hotlinking is disabled.

http://phil.uk.net/photography/canon_EOS_M.html


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 6, 2013)

Cb33 said:


> I saw this while Internet shopping for a bag. It may fit your needs. http://www.ebay.com/itm/320951699480


Perfect ... that is exactly what I was looking for ... thanks a tonne ... here are some pics for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Cb33 (Jul 6, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Cb33 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this while Internet shopping for a bag. It may fit your needs. http://www.ebay.com/itm/320951699480
> ...



Cool, I would love to hear how it works for you if you get one. I'm considering getting one too for those times when I'm not wearing clothes with big enough pockets.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 7, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Update: I actually got a steal on a Lowepro Edit 110 which is a perfect fit for me.
> ...



Comedy gold!!! ;D

Having lived in the UK many years ago, and being in both England and Scotland - I have to laugh at the 'Queen's English' references, with the word 'wee' (meaning 'little' in Scottish!) thrown in some posts for good measure!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Update: I actually got a steal on a Lowepro Edit 110 which is a perfect fit for me.



I have an Edit 100 for my camcorder (Canon Vixia HF M41) - it also holds a directional mic, video light, spare battery, CPL, etc. I think it'd be too big for the EOS M + 22mm that's being delivered to me next week; the Edit 110 would be way overkill, for me.

For my camera, I mean.


----------



## fonts (Jul 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Update: I actually got a steal on a Lowepro Edit 110 which is a perfect fit for me.
> ...



Hi, just want to say I love you

/thread


----------



## michi (Jul 7, 2013)

I gave one of these a shot:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171062594573?var=470263068595&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

It's compatible with both the 18-55 and the 22. I would hazard a guess that the similar sized 11-22 may also fit when it is released. I prefer this kind of case over a soft or neoprene case as it is a little more crush proof. I travel a lot and my cameras tend to get randomly thrown in my suitcase a lot. If of course the quality is acceptable is the big question, but I will soon find out as it is marked "shipped" already...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 7, 2013)

Cb33 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Cb33 said:
> ...


Just ordered two of them ... but they will only arrive when I am away on vacation ... so I'll only get to try them out on 28 July.


----------

